# Today is the day!



## Jenny65 (Nov 19, 2022)

BMI in healthy range for the first time in years!  4 stone and 4 pounds lost since 29th June, I realise previously I was consuming about 4000 calories a day, take aways, wine, chocolate (and that was just breakfast )

I managed this by reducing it to 1200 Cals a day and monitored this with Nutra check, so not a crash diet   I started walking everywhere instead of taking the bus added a few dance videos and stopped eating after 5pm.  I think the main increase in the weight loss was cutting carbs down to 130g or less each day.  I also gave up smoking at the same time, although did vape briefly, this has now stopped too.

Another inch from my waist ribbon too but still want to lose another 3 inches from here to stop me looking so much like an apple and reduce health risks.

If I hadnt been diagnosed with diabetes I would either be 16-17 stone now or worse

Hope everyone is having a lovely day, and apologies if this is coming over as a boast, its just I feel so excited about the significance of this having been so scared of the scales for so long, I wanted to share with people that would get it

Have a lovely day all


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 19, 2022)

Congratulations @Jenny65 !!!

I have a long way to go yet to get down to a healthy weight, but my BMI is now down under 35 (peaked in May about 3 months before diagnosis at 40 - well in terms of when I actually weighed which I didn't do regularly, just needed the weight in May for the system in work to order new uniform)


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 19, 2022)

Absolutely amazing Jenny and don't ever feel embarrassed or awkward about documenting your success because it is inspiring for others. What a fantastic achievement! You have every right to be really proud of yourself and whilst I might not know you in the real world, I am very proud of you as a virtual friend and I am sure your family must be even more proud and impressed by your achievement. GO GIRL!!


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 19, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> Congratulations @Jenny65 !!!
> 
> I have a long way to go yet to get down to a healthy weight, but my BMI is now down under 35 (peaked in May about 3 months before diagnosis at 40 - well in terms of when I actually weighed which I didn't do regularly, just needed the weight in May for the system in work to order new uniform)


Well done, you have reduced your BMI massively, in just 3 months, keep going xx, what have you found works for you?  In my case it was knowing I stop eating at 5pm, as the danger time for snacking was then for me, and mindless eating whilst watching TV  

The figures on the scales don't actually mean my own figure looks great  It looks a lot better than it did but I still have at least a stone of fat all on my stomach.  I wish I could get a hoover out and just get rid of it


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 19, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Absolutely amazing Jenny and don't ever feel embarrassed or awkward about documenting your success because it is inspiring for others. What a fantastic achievement! You have every right to be really proud of yourself and whilst I might not know you in the real world, I am very proud of you as a virtual friend and I am sure your family must be even more proud and impressed by your achievement. GO GIRL!!


Thank you so much, this means more than you can know, you have supported me through all this, you reply to so many posts xxx


----------



## travellor (Nov 19, 2022)

Great news.


----------



## harbottle (Nov 19, 2022)

Well done, great achievement!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 19, 2022)

Brilliant!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 19, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Well done, you have reduced your BMI massively, in just 3 months, keep going xx, what have you found works for you?  In my case it was knowing I stop eating at 5pm, as the danger time for snacking was then for me, and mindless eating whilst watching TV
> 
> The figures on the scales don't actually mean my own figure looks great  It looks a lot better than it did but I still have at least a stone of fat all on my stomach.  I wish I could get a hoover out and just get rid of it


Keeping track of what I'm eating via an app (Samsung Health in my case), aiming to keep carbohydrates under 130g per day and my calories average about the same 1200 as you. Some days I have 800 if I'm having lower calorie soups etc, and some days I meet up with friends or eat out with my kids and have 1600.

The biggest way I have reduced both is by eating more vegetables and less of the main carbohydrate-rich foods, and as you say by not snacking as much. Especially at work where I would previously have often eaten a bag of crisps, 2 or 3 chocolate bars, etc during the day if I was in the office, and then often had a snack in the evening. I'm not usually feeling hungry in the evening, and if I do (and my calories aren't high enough to make me think that I definitely don't need a snack that day) I have a snack of something like nuts. I've also taken to portioning out larger packs of nuts, crackers (usually with a meal now rather than alone) into little bags or tubs when I open the packet, so I don't sit with a big packet thinking "I'll just have a few" then realise it's empty.

I still sometimes have McDonald’s with the kids, but I just have a burger or a salad rather than having fries and coke too.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 19, 2022)

It's also helped that because I haven't yet bought new trousers, I'm having to use a belt, and keep periodically having to tighten it (in fact I'm on my second belt as the first one got too loose). I think the psychological impact of that is rather like your ribbons - it isn't just scales telling me that it's working


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 19, 2022)

Nice work so well done.


----------



## Kreator (Nov 19, 2022)

Great job! Bet it feels great huh?!


----------



## Eva66 (Nov 20, 2022)

Well done you!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 20, 2022)

So pleased to read this thread @Jenny65 !

Thank you for posting it, and what an amazing achievement. You have worked consistently and in a measured way, and you have every right to feel hugely proud of what you have achieved.

I hope it feels as good on the inside.


----------



## Midgie (Nov 20, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> BMI in healthy range for the first time in years!  4 stone and 4 pounds lost since 29th June, I realise previously I was consuming about 4000 calories a day, take aways, wine, chocolate (and that was just breakfast )
> 
> I managed this by reducing it to 1200 Cals a day and monitored this with Nutra check, so not a crash diet   I started walking everywhere instead of taking the bus added a few dance videos and stopped eating after 5pm.  I think the main increase in the weight loss was cutting carbs down to 130g or less each day.  I also gave up smoking at the same time, although did vape briefly, this has now stopped too.
> 
> ...


Well done you should be very proud!


----------

